# Skilled workers



## confirmer (Jul 12, 2009)

hI all,

I'm slightly confused about the skilled workers section of the immigration process. My partner is currently a accountant assistant and training to be a management accountant (skilled worker and classed in the CHC of occupations in demand, I am a firefighter (also classed as a skilled worker, but not on the CHC of occupations in demand. Do both of us need to have a job on the CHC list of just one??????


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

confirmer said:


> hI all,
> 
> I'm slightly confused about the skilled workers section of the immigration process. My partner is currently a accountant assistant and training to be a management accountant (skilled worker and classed in the CHC of occupations in demand, I am a firefighter (also classed as a skilled worker, but not on the CHC of occupations in demand. Do both of us need to have a job on the CHC list of just one??????


Just one of you has to qualify.


----------

